

Show HN: Create a link to your email - presty

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.email2link.com&#x2F;
======
indrax
Using a forwarded message example makes the header-removal behavior non-
obvious.

This is a single-serving posterous. " a link to your email" is confusing. This
is turning my message into a webpage.

~~~
presty
I understand your points. I'm trying to protect the identity of who sends the
message.

~~~
indrax
I mean that the example shows a web page with email headers in it.

------
pdenya
The site could use a better example. I understand what it does but I'm left
wondering what problem this addresses.

~~~
presty
Well, I envisioned this as a way of sharing emails without email. Specifically
into social networks (e.g. twitter).

Imagine you want to leak something. You'd use this tool. I actually bought
[http://www.email2leak.com/](http://www.email2leak.com/)

------
jlgaddis
I'm having a real problem coming up with a valid use case for this.

If I want to "share" an e-mail w/ someone else, I'd either forward it to them,
call them and read it to them, or pastebin it and post the link.

As it stands, this strikes me as utterly pointless.

------
brianbarker
Perhaps the start of something cool, but blasting it as a great way to leak
something and using Snowden as an example on your main page could make you a
target for the NSA pretty fast. Think LavaBit, etc.

------
cciehelp
A variation would be, if you can give each sender a portal, and publish all
message under that portal(=email2blog)

~~~
cciehelp
And, an option to publish it(public post) and not to publish it (private
post).

------
goyalpulkit
Clickable: [http://www.email2link.com/](http://www.email2link.com/)

------
justhw
Video demo pls, I do not understand.

~~~
presty
It's a way to generate a link to an email. It can be used, for example, in
social networks, where you might want to share an email with your twitter
followers.

I'll try to put a video later.

~~~
xauronx
I really don't think your wording of your product is great. I think "A service
that publishes an email sent to it as a website" is more accurate.

